
Sudo_pair: A tool for paired use of elevated privileges - dijit
https://github.com/square/sudo_pair
======
jmpman
Seems like a good way to keep honest people honest, but is it really going to
keep those will ill intent in check?

~~~
ksaj
I would expect that the intention is for situations where multiple data owners
reside on a particular server. Then, as you say, it keeps honest people
honest, and creates the kind of permissions, paper trail and monitoring that
many security policies require.

